# When Zombies Attack?!?



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

lmao! that was great!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

LMAO! that was funny! Darn squirrels!


Hey this was my 1000th post! Cool!


----------



## BellaNicoli (Sep 3, 2010)

Darn Squirrels!! I Know! Next to Marcel the Shell, this is my favorite short this year!


----------

